# Some acid reflux drugs can cause rebound symptoms



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

*Some acid reflux drugs can cause rebound symptoms* A study found proton pump inhibitor drugs such as Nexium, Prevacid and Prilosec, which are designed to help reduce acid reflux symptoms, actually can cause rebound reflux in some patients. One expert said the phenomenon is a result of the body increasing acid production when the drugs are stopped, which can worsen symptoms of gas and heartburn. WCBS-TV (New York) (8/27)


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

I just came to this site to comment on this- I posted a while back about my reflux much worse when I tried to stop nexium. I shouldve never been on it- took it out of desperation thinking some of my problems might have been gerd whenit was all gallbaldder all along. any how my plan now is to wean off- every other day then every 2-3 days. anyone had success coming off nexium????lori


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I've come on and off Nexium and Prilosec.I use something like mylanta or tums or a different type of acid reducer like zantac if I need it for the few days when the symptoms bounce back.It isn't permanent, but it can be hard to tell if you are having symptom bounce back problems, or your GERD or the gastritis I also take them for is really still bad enough to need medication. I usually find the bounce back is only for a few days. If I am still miserable a week or two later then I know I need to stay on them for awhile longer.I also sometimes will do an every other day thing for a couple of weeks before stopping.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks Cherrie for posting that info. i was just reading that article myself plus another slightly longer version of it on medpage today. http://www.medpagetoday.com/Gastroenterology/GERD/14956i was just dx'd with gerd last week. have been on prilosec since tuesday and am very dismayed to read this. my two weeks on prilosec will be over monday. thankfully it's helped control the major pain but i'm still gassy gurgly and have the sour acidy mouth and tooth sensitivity-already had sensitive teeth to begin with. so now i dread going off prilosec for fear of rebound and everything getting really bad again. or maybe this bout is not even over yet. so thanks lori and kathleen for the suggestions about tapering and thanks kathleen for the additional insight. this gerd stuff is sure miserable. and here i though nothing absolutely nothing would ever make me give up my beloved chocolate!! sadly not even prilosec lets me eat chocolate. guess it must have something to do with that evil ingredient it has in it called methylxanthine....and yes i really do want to say thanks so much for this board and for all the help from everyone especially cherrie and kathleen! i've been reading a lot on here since last week and gotten a lot of great information and advice.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Lori, and Annie, I was on Prilosec, Protonix, and Prevacid (not at the same time) in the past and has been somewhat successful in coming off them. Gradually coming off is a good idea. At fist on the days that I don't take the PPI's (at first, every other day, then add more off days), I take Tums and only very occasionally drink a pinch of baking soda with a big glass of water (not together with the Tums). I find it most effective to take Tums at night before bed. If you can, try not to take the max dose (cos that can't be taken for more than a week). And after a while when you feel this works, try not to take Tums (or other antiacids) every day, but every other day and then gradually reducing that. Now I only take Tums when it acts up and when I venture out to eat tomatos. And I do go back to take just 1 or 2 days of Protonix if it flares up really bad (like when i have painful chest). I can't say I'm cured, but I guess I'm kinda not that dependent on meds anymore...Annie, sorry this news makes you feel so dismayed. Hopefully with the anciacids etc. you'll be successful in quiting prilosec, esp. if you've only been on a PPI for 2 weeks. In my case it's like PPI's can take the edge of a severe attack, but then after that, I still have that acidic taste in my mouse despite being on it. So, for me, it works best when coming off it and then only use occasionally for less than 3 days when it's really bad and take an antiacid instead. And I can relate about the chocolate. Now also factoring in the IBS stuff (which I've finally gotten in control, although it's a delicate balance that's easily broken), I feel that a very occasional treat is still possible when symptoms are managed well. I mean, I can each just one little piece and take Tums on that day at night and then stop totally for a long time (a month and more). Other than that, I don't dare to go further anymore...


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks so much for your very helpful and reassuring advice, Cherrie. i'll definitely be tapering off prilosec like you and kathleen suggested. seems a much better way than just going cold turkey. and yes hopefully maybe one fine day i can enjoy a small bit of chocolate bliss. my chocolate chips are missing me already...i can hear them calling..


----------

